# Sunday Funday



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

After waiting out thunderstorms at the ramp for a little over two hours, dumped in and ran. (No reason to go home and wake everyone up coming back in, and I was hell bent on running some fuel through the boat)
Shocker!!  Dirty water inside, dirty water and big swell on the outside. Combo that with crappy tides, and only found some hardtails on baitballs outside the pass. Back up in the sound/bay, micro/dinky Spanish and sharks. ...and that about sums it up. 
I've heard of some really big albies (high teens) to the east of us, and heard of a 19lber being landed on the Pcola Pier. That's Carolina Class albies right der'! :thumbsup: 
This morning on my way in to the office. Pass was slick calm, sunshine was out, still looked like a bit of a swell on the outside.........but hey, it's Monday, of course it's awesome out there today 
L8, Harry


----------



## tat (Oct 8, 2007)

I hear ya - Mobile Bay was slick this morning, too. Not often that the lights are reflected as little points, instead of broad smears.

Oh well, here's living for the weekend!


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Capt Harry...

I feel your pain. Such is the life of a Weekend Warrior like me.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

I've always sworn that the calmest days have to be Mondays!


----------

